# NYC this weekend.



## The_Traveler (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll be in NYC (Manhattan, Murray Hill to be exact) to shoot this weekend - (Friday 20th - through Sunday 22 June.)
If anyone from TPF will be around who'd like to meet for a beer, coffee, sandwich, etc, just send me PM.

 Lew


----------

